
Jack Dorsey Donates $3M for Universal Basic Income Pilot Programs in 15 Cities - aritraghosh007
https://www.forbes.com/sites/angelauyeung/2020/07/09/jack-dorsey-donates-3-million-to-us-mayors-for-universal-basic-income-pilot-programs-in-15-cities/#42f8d3a78555
======
fsb007
How about he takes that money and makes Twitter less of a shithole for most
people?

~~~
mtmail
I like seeing that 1 billion dollars (or 2.6 it seems) is being given away for
a good cause. Twitter's business problems are probably not lack of cash.

